# Inductancias variables en Proteus



## danielkam4 (May 20, 2009)

Hola todos pues bien tengo un problema nececito simular un circuito en proteus 7.1 y pues no consigo un inductor variable para este circuito, si me puede ayudar o decirme si es que proteus no cuenta con este componente, y si cuenta con el cual es el nombre para buscarlo


----------



## latino18hvm (May 20, 2009)

Puedes elegir un inductor normal o fijo y le cambias el valor


----------



## andresarev (May 20, 2009)

Hasta donde tengo entendido proteus no tiene ese componente.


----------



## danielkam4 (May 21, 2009)

mmm es que nececito variarlo cuando esta corriendo, porque lo que estoy haciendo es , pasar una corriente alterna por el inductor, y el voltaje que se cae en el inductor rectificarlo con un rectificador de media onda y con esot cargar un capacitor con el valr pico de esta onda rectificada, entonces a lo que el inductor varia, este valor pico varia y pues necicito ver que tan rapico el capacitor baja al nuevo valor pico, tambien puedo simular esto con un potenciometro variable, pero este potenciometro varia a razon de 50 ohm,  y la variacion que nececito es mucho menor como podira hacer para hacer que varie con mayor sensibilidad?


----------



## libarra (Nov 30, 2009)

El pot que varía con un rango menor es el POT-HG. 
Con ese puedes tener variaciones de 1% 
Saludos


----------



## TheKyQ (Nov 26, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda libarra


----------



## cazerolo (Nov 7, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Soy nuevo tanto en el foro, como con Proteus 7.7, y tengo un problema que me trae de cabeza. Necesito incluir en el circuito bobinas de inductancia variable, y en Proteus no hay. ¿Alguien sabe de alguna libreria para Proteus que las incluya, o algun otro simulador de circuitos que tenga estas bobinas?
Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 7, 2011)

utiliza le buscador..
hay cantidad de temas de librerías para el proteus
y pregunta si alguien tiene un inductor variable


----------



## cazerolo (Nov 7, 2011)

Lo he intentado, pero no he conseguido nada


----------



## tony1993 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hola alguien sabe como poner una condición inicial a un inductor en Proteus?


----------

